# Cite Parking Calais



## Grim the Viking (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Guys, is Cité Europe parking still day time only ??


----------



## witzend (Feb 4, 2020)

Well I read it had been closed to motorhome for overnite. But have since read of some still staying there but have had migrant problems


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh Oh I never knew that it had been closed or was having problems, we planed to stay there in April next on our way home hope things change by then, great Chinese there, would hate to miss our last night's feast, will keep a eye on this thread for more updates.


----------



## dane (Feb 4, 2020)

It was daytime only when we went through just after Christmas.


----------



## groyne (Feb 4, 2020)

It might be more to do with Carrefour, they seem to have stopped overnighting in all their carparks.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 5, 2020)

groyne said:


> It might be more to do with Carrefour, they seem to have stopped overnighting in all their carparks.



Have you a link to that info ?

We occasionally use them for 1 overnight when we do a fuel, shop and  wash using the Laverie 24/7 that many of them have.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 5, 2020)

Had a root round the interweb and can`t find anything apart from the Carrefour at Cité Europe where people have been moved on.

That won`t bother us as we don`t use anything in or around Calais after a bad experience 6 or 7 years back right at the height of the migrant problem.

I don`t think i`ve ever seen the wife look so scared and i promised her we`d never ever stay there again.


----------



## groyne (Feb 5, 2020)

The Carrefour at Narbonne has parking for motorhomes (it's listed on other sites as an overnight stop). It now has signs up saying no motorhomes after 9pm.


----------



## Hilaryann (Feb 23, 2020)

We have stayed overnight at Cite Europe several times over the last four years, now need to find an alternative. Next week we arrive through the tunnel at 10pm, thinking of trying Wissant. Has anyone stayed there recently and is there likely to be space? Thanks


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 23, 2020)

Finding a space there at night could well be a problem ...

It's a popular overnighting spot.


----------



## witzend (Feb 23, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> great Chinese there, would hate to miss our last night's feast,


Better to stay away from Chinese food they've closed up near us as no customers


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 5, 2020)

We had Chinese at Torremolinas 2 days ago, nice meal but the Restraunt was quiet compared to the Irish bar next door but who wants Guinesspie hee hee.


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 4, 2020)

Just thought Id post this here. (wish Id read it back in Feb) We decided to park on the Aire at Cite Europe last night before early chunnel crossing. Noticed there was only 1 other MH on there (odd) but put this down to Cv19. That MH pulled off later and just left us. Got a tap on the window at 10.30pm politely asking us to vacate for security reasons. They where closing a gate I didnt even know existed. Now back home and done a bit of googling and it seems it stopped being an over nighter back in Jan. Oh well. Better research next time methinks.
ps...Went straight to tunnel. We could have got on the 23.30 crossing for an extra 140 quid or stick with our 0720 crossing which we did. So over nighted in the terminal. Result.


----------



## REC (Oct 4, 2020)

We had problems stopping anywhere near Calais/ dissent or anywhere along the coast in May. Def no overnight at Cite Europe ( think it was migrant office opened nearby causing influx...but could be wrong!) We would have stayed at Bay Dr Simms site of we had realised, but ended up going on early tunnel ( free) they wouldn't let us stop in the terminal overnight to wait for booked early train. @myvanwy... you were lucky!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 5, 2020)

There`s no need to overnight anywhere near Calais if using the ferry or tunnel when returning to Dear Old Blighty as they used to say.

Plenty of places to stay within approx 45 - 60 minutes drive from there and we`ve never had any problems using that tactic


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 5, 2020)

We parked here, was fine


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 5, 2020)

Agree with you Wooie. We normally stay at Le Crotoy but as our crossing was quite a bit earlier this year decided to try Cite Europe as we had seen lots of MHs there in the past. Not keen on driving in the dark either. We actually drove up from an Aire we have used for the first time and loved it. !2 euro for 24hrs and has hook up plus shower and toilet if needed. Neufchatel if any one knows it.
Cheers Steve. Ill have a look at Marck for future ref.

edit. That should read 12 Euro.


----------



## Val54 (Oct 5, 2020)

The aire at Neufchatel is good, we also use La Ferme de l'Horloge at Tardinghen which is cheaper and nearer for an early ferry. Around £7 for an overnight from memory, the farmer comes round at night to collect payment. Very quiet and peaceful. Details are in Camper Contact amongst others.


----------



## barryd (Oct 5, 2020)

There is also a couple at Wissant. Ones a farmers field and the other a proper aire although the services are limited and a bit grim.  There are a couple more just a bit further south of there and the one at Neufchatel and Tardingham mentioned above.  All those along that stretch are a quick easy ride either along the coast to calais or up onto the motorway.  Never had any bother in any of them.


----------



## brian c (Oct 5, 2020)

Just come through on tunnel 2220. Today. Spent 30 mins in a public cite Europe. Quite a few groups of migrants.     spent  5 mins looking for someone to ask if where I was parked  was ok. On return to Moho went to our side locker to get Cleaning kit.    Had to ask the man inside the locker to get out   Which he did   Asked him politely to go away    Could not believe a person could fit in such a small cramped space    Spent the next ten minutes watching the various groups walking up and down they were watching the Motorhomes. Going up leaning on the sides and trying the lockers. Some Moho owners had left radios on   Steps out to make it look like someone was inside. But it was obvious when no one got out and asked them to move that the Moho was empty.   One owner was sitting in the cab. He said his wife and kids had gone shopping And no way was he leaving his Moho unattende .


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 6, 2020)

brian c said:


> Just come through on tunnel 2220. Today. Spent 30 mins in a public cite Europe. Quite a few groups of migrants.     spent  5 mins looking for someone to ask if where I was parked  was ok. On return to Moho went to our side locker to get Cleaning kit.    Had to ask the man inside the locker to get out   Which he did   Asked him politely to go away    Could not believe a person could fit in such a small cramped space    Spent the next ten minutes watching the various groups walking up and down they were watching the Motorhomes. Going up leaning on the sides and trying the lockers. Some Moho owners had left radios on   Steps out to make it look like someone was inside. But it was obvious when no one got out and asked them to move that the Moho was empty.   One owner was sitting in the cab. He said his wife and kids had gone shopping And no way was he leaving his Moho unattende .



We were parked up there once when the MH next to us found a guy curled up in the step-though of the scooter on the back rack.


----------



## Wully (Oct 6, 2020)

I think there was someone who just arrived in France stopped at cite Europe on route to Spain who got one in there garage poor sod ended up down near Madrid before  they found him banning on door.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 6, 2020)

We never ever cross either way in the dark because i like to clearly see what`s happening on the roads especially in front of me and all around.

This comes from many years back and before all the extra high security fencing was installed in and out of the Port of Calais.

There were migrants camping in tents by the side of the motorway and they were running across to get to the HGV`s going into the port.

One particular incident scared the shyte out of the wife because we missed one by inches travelling at approx 55 MPH when he ran across in front of us.

We`d been warned by the blokes on the ferry that it was bad out there,  to keep everything shut and locked and not to stop no matter what happened.

In reality it was like something out of a disaster movie with debris thrown all over the place and scary as hell.

We even looked at other ports to come back rather than our usual Calais-Dover route.

When returning to the port 6 weeks later coming home the wife could not sit in the cab and went to the back so she couldn`t see what was happening.

She`d already had a few sleepless night prior to returning and was dreading the journey back into the port


----------



## Bigshug (Oct 6, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> This comes from many years back and before all the extra high security fencing was installed in and out of the Port of Calais.
> 
> There were migrants camping in tents by the side of the motorway and they were running across to get to the HGV`s going into the port.


I can remember those times, was worried going under bridges because they were dropping bricks down from the bridges to try to stop traffic.


----------

